# Advise on troubleshooting of SVS PC13U



## meowheng (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi,

May I know how should I troubleshoot my sub to determine which (driver or amp) is faulty? I can see the LED light from red to green but the driver just don't move. But there is a pop sound when the amp turns from green to red. Please help...

Thanks and Regards,

Meowheng


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi Meowheng - 

Please contact SVS at [email protected] and we will assist you in troubleshooting the problem and getting your PC13-Ultra back up and running again! Thanks - looking forward to your email.


----------



## meowheng (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi Mr Ed,

Thanks for your quick response.

I've already sent an email to SVS and Mr Jack had replied. While waiting for hs reply, I'm hoping to seek some advise over here.

Thanks,

Meowheng


----------



## raynist (Aug 16, 2011)

You should try to use their chat service from their website.

Ed (and others) have been extremely helpful through email and the chat sessions. 

Any issues I had were quickly resolved.


----------



## meowheng (Feb 5, 2007)

raynist said:


> You should try to use their chat service from their website.
> 
> Ed (and others) have been extremely helpful through email and the chat sessions.
> 
> Any issues I had were quickly resolved.


Hi Raynist,

Thanks for the advise. Actually, I'm talking to Mr. Jack from SVS and we had confirmed the fault. :T


----------

